# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  coral food

## lost

Just brought some of this gaz have you tried it and what do you think do corals,ect need it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100ml-conc...71270232371%26

----------


## Gary R

Never tried it Dave will have a read up on it .....I use marine snow for my corals

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Julian-Spr...item3cd013e130

----------

*lost* (10-09-2013)

----------


## lost

got it this morning will give it ago and let you know how I get on

----------

*Gary R* (10-09-2013)

----------

